# Burba Lake



## Fresh/Saltmaniac (Apr 17, 2010)

Hi everyone, new to the site. Has anyone fished or know anything about Burba Lake on Ft.Meade? I saw pictures of some nice catfish caught from there and heard of bass but I also read about a big fish kill that happened around 2007.


----------



## EFishent (Nov 14, 2007)

Welcome Fresh/Salt!

That was a nice hole for bass and crappie...but your right they did have a big fish kill there and not sure if it has recovered yet...Andrews has a nice Lake behind the golf course with bass and Chain Pickerel mostly and Fort AP Hill in VA. has some nice lakes/ponds...pull up the Maryland DNR and you can pull up a good list of ponds and lakes with info on species.

Tight Lines


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

*There is another lake*



Fresh/Saltmaniac said:


> Hi everyone, new to the site. Has anyone fished or know anything about Burba Lake on Ft.Meade? I saw pictures of some nice catfish caught from there and heard of bass but I also read about a big fish kill that happened around 2007.


 Head west on 32 to Brokenland Pkwy and you'll find lake Elkhorn. They are dredging the lake with an ecco-friendly method that hasn't affected the fishery. They have crappie, bass, trout, and others


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Fresh/Saltmaniac said:


> Hi everyone, new to the site. Has anyone fished or know anything about Burba Lake on Ft.Meade? I saw pictures of some nice catfish caught from there and heard of bass but I also read about a big fish kill that happened around 2007.


I have not fished there in 20 years but it used to hold really big 
catfish and nice sized bass. Crappie fishing was really good also.

If you are going to try for the cats then get some extra large worms
and throw them out from the pier on the main pavilian side towards
the island. There is a deep hole there that used to hold the cats.


----------



## Fresh/Saltmaniac (Apr 17, 2010)

Thanks a lot everyone.


----------



## LimpFish (Apr 26, 2010)

hey fresh whats up bro. im new here too. i went on base yesterday. the lake is behinde the medical facility. i took a look to see what the lake was all about. my neighbor fishes there at lunch time. he says thers alot of crappie and some cats in there. i dont think he said any bass.....maybee he didnt want to tell lol. if you hit it up let us know how you did.


----------



## doublea j (Oct 9, 2009)

I was there today. Caught 4 small bluegill and 1 largemouth. All released. Nice to get some pullage there.


----------



## Lee.MD (Apr 10, 2010)

that lake is owned by the Military? do you need a government or military ID to get in?


----------



## Bluecat97 (May 4, 2010)

Yes, that's on Ft Meade, an Army base, you will need DOD ID to get on.


----------



## SouthernFishmen (Jun 30, 2010)

Burba lake has some nice size bass, in the 10-17 inch range.
I would prefer using a watermelon seed (gary yakumoto) wacky worm style.
They can't resist it. You can even spot fish, if you like. Just remember to catch and release.


----------

